

Adoption Trends in Cloud Computing - newy
http://blog.aerofs.com/adoption-trends-in-cloud-computing/

======
keypusher
Interesting, I actually work on a large scale private cloud storage product
which sells primarily to enterprise and government. Customers cannot get
enough of it, and there is definite move away from traditional enterprise data
storage using SAN/fibre channel and block storage over NFS, towards object
storage on commodity hardware and HTTP/REST. AWS protocols are becoming the
standard everyone uses for HTTP data, as it means applications built for S3
can usually just be pointed to a new endpoint. I do wish there was a real
effort to standardize this however, because most vendors only really support a
subset of the options and headers, especially stuff like versioning, multi-
part-write, and Amazon has changed their spec numerous times already.

~~~
ky3
I tried to search for S3-API-compliant alternatives to amazon. So far I've
only come up with the S3 wikipedia entry:

Google Cloud Storage, Openstack Swift, Cloud.com’s CloudStack, Cloudian,
Connectria's Cloud Storage, Eucalyptus, Nimbula, Riak CS, Ceph, Caringo, and
LunaCloud

Some of the above may already be defunct -- do you happen to know any that
I've missed?

~~~
keypusher
The product I work is called Hitachi Content Platform, you can see S3 listed
under the "Integration" section of this page:
[http://www.hds.com/products/file-and-content/content-
platfor...](http://www.hds.com/products/file-and-content/content-platform/)

I believe EMC has a similar functionality in Atmos.
[http://www.emc.com/collateral/software/data-
sheet/h5770-atmo...](http://www.emc.com/collateral/software/data-
sheet/h5770-atmos-ds.pdf)

------
adamors
How does Openstack compare with AWS, from a devops standpoint? Is the learning
curve similar or steeper?

~~~
yurisagalov
From what we've seen with our customers, there's some initial heavy lifting
around virtualizing your infrastructure, but once the infrastructure is
running OpenStack, using it is remarkably similar to AWS/EC2

------
yurisagalov
Interestingly, we tried using 'aws' instead of 'ec2' as a keyword, but the
noise level around it was way too high. Results included GPU applications, the
wireless spectrum, and the American Welding Society...

------
tfanelli
Great article, excellent interpretation of the google trends data. As a search
marketer I concur with your findings and I think you are spot on in the
interpretation of the google data.

------
cmelbye
The responsive layout is completely broken in iOS 7.1 Safari. There's way too
much extra padding, so each line is only 1-3 words long.

